# Cops shoot lawn ornament



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You know, one of those rare concrete alligators invading the midwest....

_Police responding to a rare alligator sighting in suburban Kansas City took quick action to dispatch of the beast, shooting it in the head, as instructed, while it lurked menacingly in the weeds leading down to a pond.

It wasn't until a second rifle shot bounced off the reptile's head that the officers realized they had mortally wounded a concrete lawn ornament._

http://weirdnews.aol.com/2011/06/02/kansas-city-police-alligator_n_870428.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Could have been worse. They might have mortally wounded a lawn gnome.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wounding a lawn gnome would not be worse. I hate those things. They creep me out.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, best part of this story:

"After consulting a conservation agent, who told them to kill the gator *if they felt it posed a danger*"

Wow. All those jerky movements of the cement alligator must have proven without a shadow of a doubt that it was going to pose a danger, and must therefore be shot, rather than be saved. Shot twice in the head? After not even one twitch? Wonder if the conservation society dude is mad, LOL.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Man, cops are the same every where!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

They where told to kill it if it posed danger. So.. the lawn ornament DID pose a threat? Nice.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Funny, here in Florida where alligators in people's back yards is fairly common, we actually approach the animals to see if they're actually a threat. Most of the time the "offending" gator turns tail and runs away. This must have been a case of the gator being so afraid he was scared stiff.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I've been laughing about this for DAYS! It's great that it took TWO shots before they realized it was concrete!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You know, I wish they'd leave those poor midwest gators alone. They help control the polar bear population...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Aren't concrete alligators on the endangered species list? Those cops could be in trouble with the feds.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe it was a real alligator in disguise for a witness protection program.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe it was a real alligator in disguise for a witness protection program.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That one cracked me UP! :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Aren't concrete alligators on the endangered species list? Those cops could be in trouble with the feds.


Lacertus caementum. Very endangered.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL @ comment in article about a NO TRESPASSING sign would have been a better idea.


----------

